# polyvisol for my newborn?



## coltynsmom (Aug 20, 2008)

not sure if i spelled that correctly but my newborn was given polyvisol in the hospital and my ped recommends it too because i am bfing. I never gave this to my 2yr old and he is developing fine. i don't mind giving the babe a vitamin but i really don't have the extra money to spend if it isn't needed. any advice? does it really help that much? i thought breast milk had everything my baby needs? my ped didn't even mention it until I brought it up so how important can it really be?


----------



## Sayward (Nov 16, 2009)

No, you do not need that. It is recommended that breast fed infants get a vitamin D supplement because breastmilk does not contain 'enough', but it does have everything else and there's NO reason to routinely give a newborn a multivitamin.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

We don't spend nearly as much time outside as our ancestors, and so many people are vitamin D deficient. There are a lot of articles on both sides of that fence. To me one should just weigh how you do nutritionally and make that decision based on the lifestyle and needs of your family.

http://www.mothering.com/breastfeedi...iew-literature

I did give my child a supplement but he has a bleeding disorder.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

From what I understand, breastmilk doesn't contain "enough" because almost everyone is deficient. When the ped said to supplement with D for my 1 month old, I upped my supplementation. I'm not giving her anything until she starts solids.


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

Whether you give vitamin D or not - I'll leave that to you to decide - don't do polyvisol! We used it & I hated it!

First of all, it is more than just D - the poly means it has A, B, C, D, & E. It also has artificial colors & Polysorbate 80 - both things I didn't want to give my newborn. It tastes terrible, is messy, & stains.

If you want to give the baby D - I suggest Carlson's Just D for babies. It is super easy to give, doesn't stain, and is only vitamin D & coconut oil.

I hope this helps you! I wish someone had told me sooner.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blumooned* 
Whether you give vitamin D or not - I'll leave that to you to decide - don't do polyvisol! We used it & I hated it!

First of all, it is more than just D - the poly means it has A, B, C, D, & E. It also has artificial colors & Polysorbate 80 - both things I didn't want to give my newborn. It tastes terrible, is messy, & stains.

If you want to give the baby D - I suggest Carlson's Just D for babies. It is super easy to give, doesn't stain, and is only vitamin D & coconut oil.

I hope this helps you! I wish someone had told me sooner.









I completely agree. If anything, do the Carlson's...or just get him outside enough. The polyvisol has all kinds of crap in it.


----------



## merebella (Jan 5, 2008)

Agreed on not using polyvisol. You don't need all that extra stuff if it's just D's you're after. Carlson makes baby D's, as do a couple other brands. As it's summer time, you could make sure baby gets a few minutes of sun each day, or just do the drops.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree with all of the other Mamas...Polyvisol has lots of crap in it that your precious little babe doesn't need. If D is your concern, supplement yourself or check out some of the better natural alternatives that do not have chemical additives, preservatives, etc.


----------

